# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  SBA Members only area

## Jimbo

I have noticed there is to be a members only area on the SBA website. Can somebody explain the reasoning behind this when we have a good forum site which is open to all

----------


## Neils

Is this in the Scottish Beekeeper Jimbo? I've not had my copy through yet but did go to the main SBA site to have a mosey and the Member's area is there but I don't have a password for it yet to check it out.

----------


## Jimbo

I noticed it on the front page of the website but there was no mention in the June SBA magazine.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Members only-- on the forum??-- sounds like it will get a bit lonely in here  :Smile:

----------


## Jimbo

Hi DR,

The members only area is on the SBA web site but is not active. You can see it on the front page of the SBA site. In my opinion I don't see the need for this as we have a good forum site open to all

----------


## gavin

There is absolutely no chance of this forum shooting itself in the foot in the way the BBKA have done!  At least not while I'm in charge.

Jim was referring to something on the main SBA website.

----------


## Apiarist

The Members Only Area link on the web site (www.scottishbeekeepers.org.uk) has bee added, but is not yet active. There is no intention of duplicating any Forum functions.

----------

